# Sony Vaio SZ series Vista home Premium - unkontrollierte abstürze



## AJack10600 (4. März 2008)

*Sony Vaio SZ series Vista home Premium - unkontrollierte abstürze*

Wollte mal fragen ob das nur ein problem mit meiner Montagskiste ist oder ob jemand ähnliche erfahrungen gamacht hat. 

Mein Sony Vaio SZ series mit Vista Home Premium schmiert manachmal einfach so ohne vorwarnung ab. Complete system freeze und beim neustart startet er dann manchmal mit bluescreen oder im gesicherten modus. 

Habe schon alles mögliche probiert bis auf Vista reinstall (das kommt jetzt dran).

Erwarte jetzt auch keine konkreten instruktionen aber wollte mal wissen ob jemand ähnliche erfahrungen mit dem Teil gemacht hat... 

Cheers


----------



## der_schnitter (4. März 2008)

*AW: Sony Vaio SZ series Vista home Premium - unkontrollierte abstürze*

Verzeiht mir das nachfolgende:
Lol,was kannst du eigentlich?Das kommt doch nicht in die Rumpelkammer 
Und außerdem brauchen wir die Standardinfos:
Treiber?Übertaktung?Sicher die Daten und hau Vista nochmal neu drüber wenn sich keiner mehr meldet


----------



## DOTL (7. März 2008)

*AW: Sony Vaio SZ series Vista home Premium - unkontrollierte abstürze*

Stimmt, der Thread passt nicht in die Ruka. Dennoch, es geht auch freundlicher


----------



## der_schnitter (7. März 2008)

*AW: Sony Vaio SZ series Vista home Premium - unkontrollierte abstürze*

Ok,war ein bisschen zu böse 
Falls der Threaderöffner wieder reinschaut:
Haben sich die Probleme durch die Neuinstallation des Betriebssystems erledigt?


----------



## Pokerclock (7. März 2008)

*AW: Sony Vaio SZ series Vista home Premium - unkontrollierte abstürze*

Viele Notebooks Baujahr 2007 Januar bis Oktober hatten massive Treiber-Probleme wegen Vista. Die Hersteller haben die Treiberentwicklung da etwas verschlafen. Entweder gab es massive Leistungsdefizite zu Notebooks mit XP oder aber eben ganze Systemabstürze aus dem heiteren Himmel.

Schau mal auf die Herstellerseite von Sony und lade die neusten Treiber herunter. Egal ob Software-Updates oder ganze Mainboardtreiber.


----------



## AJack10600 (10. März 2008)

*AW: Sony Vaio SZ series Vista home Premium - unkontrollierte abstürze*

Danke für's feedback... Ja die Treiber hab ich geupdated, gab dann noch mal einen Crash... 

Warte jetzt noch SP1 ab und würde dann noch mal einen Restage machen und alles noch mal neu drauf. 

P.S.: @ der_schnitter
Keine übertaktung, normal benutztes Notebook VGN - SZ61 series. 

Ich denke auch es hat was mit Treibern und Vista zu tun irgendwie ...


----------

